# The Twinkie Files -pics-



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Tonights update. 8.16.10


*Tonight I did a lot of bending and circling with Twinkie. Getting him supple and bending at the pole nicely. He is one of those who you need to remind to keep his head in the correct position a couple times over. Then we did some counter cantering in circles and figures 8's.

Big thing for tonight.
Twinkie is a horrible lead changer, he is really good about doing it when you ask but only changes his front end. Even his old owner who showed and trained him had issues with it this is what she said "He was a horse that when showing you just kinda went for it and if you got it then went with it". He just doesnt switch his back legs that well. So tonight I wanted to work on it, so I got him collected so his back was up and got control of his hips and asked for it and got it in the first try!

So tonight was successful. ​


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I absolutly ADORE him, he has the prettiest coat colour I have ever seen! Your very lucky to have him.  Good luck with him


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

You know I'll be watching this


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

He is a BEAUTY thats for sure GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh but of course lol


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks! :]


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Does he normally work up into a sweat, my mare is a sweat bath by the time we're done working, now she's not in the best of shape, so is this something that will just come as she gets more and more in shape? She's only 3 months into training, and still gaining weight...


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

It takes alot for Twinkie to work up a swet, but he is in extremely good shape. As your mare gets worked more, she will begin to go longer without sweating. But it takes alot of concistant riding. Twinkie got injured about a year and ahalf ago and when I started riding him again three months later just trotting aroudn the arena a couple times got him almost soakin wet. It just takes time, and some horses will always swet. My retired barrel horse was in good shape but swet very easily.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*8.18.10
*Today was a pretty bad day. Last night I had a dream something bad happened to Twinkie. And today something did. Well we were loping around the arena to get a workout in before the chiropractor worked on him. My mom and chiropractor were on the outside of the arena working on my moms horse. I went to the middle of the arena and asked for a lead change, and all of a sudden his front end went down and before I knew it I got flown from the saddle and onto the ground, I looked back but couldnt really see what he was doing because all the dust so I yelled his name out so he would know where I was when he got up. He had completely somersaulted and when he heard my voice he cut away from me instead of running me over. I got up and yelled ho so he would stop then grabbed him, untacked him, and started rinsing out all the cuts. My mom called our friend Nancy to come over and helps us take care of them. After I was done rinsing them the chiropractor did her work. Then Nancy came over helped us clean and wrap wounds then we traileder him to her place. Heres the pics.









Side of front left 








Front of back right








Behind his right front leg








face








left front knee








Right front knee








Gettin a massage
















Mommas Mummy Boy​


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no! At least he's not hurt badly, and you arnt either I hope?

Isnt it odd when you get those feelings, and then something DOES happen?


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I hate it when that stuff happens. Im just happy he's okay.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww im glad you guys are ok..How did he trip .. im not understanding how he fell.. Cant believe he got so cut up.. but he should be healed in no time!!! He is soooo PUUURDY!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thank goodness he is ok. poor twinkie, definantly a well deserved massage. at least there only "flesh" wounds.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

KatCashen said:


> Awww im glad you guys are ok..How did he trip .. im not understanding how he fell.. Cant believe he got so cut up.. but he should be healed in no time!!! He is soooo PUUURDY!!!


Thanks. He fell because his toes are alittle long right now and that combined with the ****ty arena footing at the place I board caused it. The arena has like no sand left in it and is incredible uneven. I asked him for a lead change and he tripped, went forward, curled into a ball and completely rolled forward, doing a somersault. As soon as he went down I dropped my stirrup and half bailed half got propelled by his butt into the dirt next to him, I got up uninjured from the whole thing. Only thing wrong with me is my hands are scrapped up and my shoulder got jammed so its really sore.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Update 
8.20.10*
So today I went to my friend Nancys(where Twinkie is) and unwrapped his wraps, his wounds were oozing which means their healing, so thats a good sign, his chest is still swollen from where he had reached up with his back leg and kicked himself but nothing to bad. He's not taking any lame steps at all, so I jumped on bareback and walked and trotted alittle barely at all though. Got off cleaned the wounds, put some antibiotics on, then a woman pad and vet wrapped them on. He didnt seemed bothered by anything at all and is definitly himself. Got his fat bowl of grain before I left, and a couple apples. He's a happy boy. Here's some pics I took today.























​


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the bandages. Lime green looks good on him!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks.

I agree he looks great in lime green.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Update
*8.22.10


*Went out today to re-wrap Twinkies legs and clean the wounds. His right knee looks so good that it didn't need to be wrapped, the left knee is doing alot better and probably will only need the wraps a couple more days. His back is probably gonna need it for close to another week it was still oozy n such. His swollen chest and stomach are hard right now and filled with fluid from the trauma of him kicking himself there, so that should be gone in a week or two, so no riding with a saddle because the cinch will cause discomfort. Other than that he is himself just a little sore. I let him out in the arena today with a couple other horses, and he just walked around saying hello to everyone.

Heres pictures from today for you guys to see.
















































​


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

he is so cute!!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank You :]


----------

